# What should I know?



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I've got a 2018 Cruze auto and so far I've had sway bar links replaced (creaking rubber sound turning the wheel) and I noticed when I changed my oil last week, my inner right transaxle seal is leaking so I need to take it to the dealer to get that fixed. 

Other than that, it's been trouble free. I average around 35mpg combined city/highway mileage and on road trips I'll push 50mpg which I am LOVING haha.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had a bearing go on my 2014 and it generated a clicking noise bad enough to trigger the knock sensor.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Ohcanada said:


> Bought a 2018 cruze auto trans 6 months ago with 32,000 km now on the clock.
> Not had any issues other than recently I hit large pothole (roads are real rough in places here) in a corner and now I hear a fair bad wheel bearing type noise... could that be?
> Either way the reason for my post is I would like to know if anyone would be so kind as to inform me of any owneship/mantanice hignsight that could save my a$$ in the long run?


Check you lug nut tightness, just for the heck of it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unlike the gen1.

No one is really posting issues with the gen2. Other then the piston stories which seem to be getting less.

I just hit 16,500 miles and no issues other then flat tires. I'll be buying a new set before winter.

First car to have flat tires in years.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah agreed, seems like they ironed out most issues w this model which is great.

Op, what's happening w your car and exactly? You didn't give much info in your original post.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

I had a code for a cat converter at 70k or so. Got it replaced. Before that, it ran sluggish and acceleration wasn't as good. After that, It ran like it was new again.


----------

